# Jon, your 1st e46 w/ 18" wheels



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

My 1st e46 w/ 18" wheels


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice pic. There was a black coupe with those wheels being picked up at my dealership last Friday when I was there to get my car. They sure do look like a pain in the [Oops!] to clean though. Whoops wrong board. I meant pain in the *ASS*.


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

*EZ 2 Clean*

My formula:
1) Spray wheel w/ Simple Green
2) Blast W/ Karcher
3) Wipe dry w/ terry towel


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Is that electric red or sienna? Looks sharp.


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

*Thanks.. '02 ER*


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> * They sure do look like a pain in the [Oops!] to clean though. Whoops wrong board. I meant pain in the ASS.  *


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Beautiful color.

Alex


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

How much does that pressure washer cost ?

I could use one !!


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

*~ $185 @ Home Depot*

Every BMW owner needs one. Like floor mats, they should toss one in the trunk no charge at delivery


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

What wheels are those? Style ??

Very cool color as well. Great looking E46!


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

I believe they are called Style 72M


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Yes they are Style 72M they became availible Nov 1 2001 w/ SP


----------

